# Faut il un Anti virus ou pas ?



## MEROU63 (13 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour
Faut il un anti virus ou pas ?
Si oui lequel ?


----------



## rgi (13 Décembre 2013)

non  !


----------



## Gwen (13 Décembre 2013)

Non, pas besoin.


----------



## r e m y (13 Décembre 2013)

un antivirus sur un iPAD?
Est-ce que seulement il en existe???


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Décembre 2013)

Se laver souvent les mains, aspirine si quelques frissons...Et ça devrait suffire !


----------

